# medication



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

This might be a silly question, but please could someone tell me if you need to pay for contraceptive pills in portugal? also if cipralex is available (anxiety drugs) thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Like UK you need to get prescription from your Doctor state or private for discounted price, can you buy over counter? don't think so.

Try this site you'll probably need substance name in Portuguese to find, whether you need prescription, the easiest is to take box to Pharmacy and ask, they'd also give you Portuguese names or equivalent
Medicamentos Genricos


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Like UK you need to get prescription from your Doctor state or private for discounted price, can you buy over counter? don't think so.
> 
> Try this site you'll probably need substance name in Portuguese to find, whether you need prescription, the easiest is to take box to Pharmacy and ask, they'd also give you Portuguese names or equivalent
> Medicamentos Genricos


Thanks, the site was really helpful


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

You can in fact get birth control pills over the counter (or at least you can in our local chemist). Anti-anxiety drugs I think you would need a prescription for. Some pharmacies here can also be convinced to sell antibiotics over the counter although I don't believe they are meant to.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> You can in fact get birth control pills over the counter (or at least you can in our local chemist). Anti-anxiety drugs I think you would need a prescription for. Some pharmacies here can also be convinced to sell antibiotics over the counter although I don't believe they are meant to.



Thankyou


----------

